# HUMMER!!!



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I finally got a decent hummingbird shot. I'll have the strobes set up tomorrow so I can get him at the feeder.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful, Brett. lovely colours!
rosesm


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Yep!,,,,Great shot!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I still haven't seen a single one this summer.. Great shot of that one.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I got one mid-air shot tonight, but my lights weren't in the right place. He was on the back side of my feeder and the feeder blocked out the top light, leaving him mainly lit from the bottom. I don't really like this shot but I am glad that I was able to freeze his wings.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well done. I been having a few, but the rain has been a problem setting up.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I like it. I still have not seen any around my house yet either. Maybe I need to buy more feeders.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

re the feeders...My bird guy said to mix 20% sugar and 80% water..don't add any red dye...and they do come! Rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Neat. Thanks, Brett.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

richg99 said:


> re the feeders...My bird guy said to mix 20% sugar and 80% water..don't add any red dye...and they do come! Rich


That's what I'm using and it is working. They are emptying my feeders every three to four days! It's kind of funny to watch this guy run off the other males that show up.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Hummers*

Thats a good picture.

I have 7 bottle brush plants spread out in my yard and they attract them all summer long. I counted about 6 hummers fighting over my feeder yaesterday.
Just before Hurricane Rita I had hundreds of hummers and had to refill my feeders everyday.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Much nicer than mine! I'll have to try some more.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Unique*

I kinda like the lighting. It really brings out the detail of the underside of the bird. Care to share any of your lighting tips?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Aha!!! now thats what I want to learn to do


absolutely great


dick


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> I kinda like the lighting. It really brings out the detail of the underside of the bird. Care to share any of your lighting tips?


Well...I'll do a writeup once I feel I have acheived the results I'm looking for. For this particular shot, I used 5 speedlites - 2 SB-600s, 2 SB-800s and an SB-900. I triggered them wirelessly with an su-800. I've been shooting with both my D3 and my D2x attached to my 600/4 with a 1.4x teleconverter.

I got a little better results yesterday afternoon. I'm going to keep working on it over the weekend and if it get the shots I'm after, I'll post all of the details. I'm going to shoot through umbrellas and see if that helps to soften the light a little bit.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Fantastic. I see you're a believer of more is better 

Do the birds hang around after six flashes go off?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Mine did when they were around. They were more focused on the food and didn't care much about the light flashing in their eyes.

I just bought more feeders today. Maybe I can get them to come back again.
Hope so.



RustyBrown said:


> Fantastic. I see you're a believer of more is better
> 
> Do the birds hang around after six flashes go off?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

The flashes don't seem to bother them much. I'm shooting them in manual mode set to 1/64 power. This provides a faster "flash" and is why I am using so many. This is the only way to actually freeze their wings without any ghosting. I noticed they tend to jump at the pre-flash when shooting in i-TTL mode, which is why I decided to do it the old fashioned way. I'm not really sure why they don't get jumpy with the manual flashes though...


----------

